# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 4/3/22



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2022)

April 2022! 
Happy Spring everyone!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 3, 2022)

bought this tricycle yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> bought this tricycle yesterday.



Mornin' Buck!
Found this Chain Guard, for a "Future" bike,
that does not have a "Guard"....🥰



Happy hunting!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 3, 2022)

Got a Monark Super Deluxe!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2022)

Yesterdays pick up! A HOT ROD FOR NOW!
The 52 Firestone SC was basically complete, but did have a very average (being kind) "Home Painter" on some of the parts, but good bones.
The Original paint Tank is wonderful, as well as the frame and front end, wheels nice as well. Worked most of the afternoon on this one.
Plans are to enjoy it as a Hot Rod, while hunting for the original paint parts needed. Not going to be a survivor, but will be a very nice bike when done.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Got a Monark Super Deluxe!
> 
> View attachment 1599734
> 
> ...




Cool 48 Don.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 3, 2022)

Good stuff is still out there, I love how they put the Speedo cable through the truss rods.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 3, 2022)

Picked up some bike shop organization totes. Rural King has these 5 gal the cheapest I’ve ever seen them, $6.99. They are perfect for grips, sprockets, cranks, pedals and other smalls to keep them separate.


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2022)

Purchased the last (Hopefully) parts for my '71 Super Sport.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 3, 2022)

I scored these "Reddy Kilowatt" pins at a local Thrift Store that my wife goes to looking for stamped vintage costume jewelry...







& found this '98 Powerlite BMX bike at the same Thrift Store...it was so cheap I HAD to buy it...good flip bike...














Check out the seat stay/seat post collar ...





I also found these 2 seats/saddles at a community garage sale down the road...





& lastly, my Boss is re-doing some of the landscaping at the office & we nabbed these Rosemary plants...





Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## stoney (Apr 3, 2022)

A real nice ‘66 Schwinn silver glow deep tufted seat. A couple of patina old pickup toy trucks. The blue truck I lowered, put new tires on it with aluminum Mopar dog dish hubcaps and whacked the back bumper off.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 3, 2022)

I picked up some bike tools and bike stuff this is only part of the haul !


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 3, 2022)

ohh yeah .   Felt pennant .


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> ohh yeah .   Felt pennant .
> View attachment 1599819



How many does this one make in your collection? 20? 30?


----------



## Nashman (Apr 3, 2022)

A couple of Ebay bought boxed tin toys. Tomy repro #75 ( year 2000), #21 Yonezawa/Tomy original 1950's racer from a fellow collector, and original Bandai Japan 1961 Cadillac, $3.99 at Jordan Marsh back in the day. Seller found it under a pile of junk cleaning out an estate house. A couple more '68 Corvettes bump and go battery op. ( note original bill for $2.07) I tracked down a cool 1960's Garnet Rebel 2x 12 guitar amplifier ( Garnet made in Winnipeg Canada, made famous by the Guess Who/Randy Bachman/BTO)and a 1995 Fender 2x12 Twin Reverb.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 3, 2022)

Bought a couple of raffle tickets at our Our Lady of Lourdes fish fry and won this Kamado Joe grill.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 3, 2022)

I picked up an 18 tooth offset cog for my Mongoose and a set of Velo Orange hammered aluminum fenders at the bike co-op. A couple of good sized chunks of black bonded leather upholstery from the back of a sofa as well. 



I also managed to NOT buy or win any bikes at the OBC Spring Swap yesterday!🤣🤣 I did get a couple of seats and a tubular carrier for my newest Shelby(to be picked up at a later date). After the swap I picked up some 3 speed stuff from CL that was listed at $10.🙂


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2022)

Finally found a unique Schwinn that I hadn't seen before.


Thanks Fred


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 3, 2022)

Partial 1892 Gendron No. 7 men's pneumatic safety (Thank you to Brant for the lead)













1893-94 Winton


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2022)

this little relic _actually_ came home this week...it's sitting in this guy's house right now!
😎
 wheeling through europe by Winfred Garrison


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 3, 2022)

Only one part this week


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2022)

Some items from todays swap I picked up … Great time and Great people … it was great to attend today 👍🇺🇸


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2022)

The past week and a half have been saddles galore!  These and a couple more came my way.  Thank you to all the folks that made it happen.


----------



## 2000ITR (Apr 3, 2022)

Just a couple of vintage Matchbox pieces...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 3, 2022)

I rebuilt a very nice 36-hole Sturmey-Archer three speed hub from August 1960.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2022)

Swap been ...berry... berry.. good too me..😍..
 I'm diggn the cool  ball type horn the most..😎


----------



## nick tures (Apr 3, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Some items from todays swap I picked up … Great time and Great people … it was great to attend today 👍🇺🇸



good stuff Bob !


----------



## nick tures (Apr 3, 2022)

few pieces from the swap had a good time good people


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 3, 2022)

A gift from ebay…


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 3, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Swap been ...berry... berry.. good too me..😍..
> I'm diggn the cool  ball type horn the most..😎View attachment 1600583
> 
> View attachment 1600584
> ...



Hawthorne topper is super cool!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 3, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1600672
> 
> View attachment 1600673



dam that is nice,ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 3, 2022)

Smoking deal !
  That’s why you have to still keep an eye on eBay ! 
congrats


----------



## JRE (Apr 3, 2022)

Bought a bunch of stuff this week at the portland auto swap meet.


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 4, 2022)

A few Snap-on bits


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks yea I do like it especially with the motorcycle on it..


rustystone2112 said:


> Hawthorne topper is super cool!


----------



## Dawalt (Apr 11, 2022)

Picked up some bikes locally and the rusty bars on the wrecked girls Elgin turned out to be something- Marty said “Damascus” steel - I’d never seen before- wide 22&1/2”


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it a Damascus-style pattern on the surface of conventional steel bars, or is it truly Damascus steel as would be on an old shotgun barrel? It would be surprising to find a set of handlebars made of true Damascus.


----------

